# No G-Spot?



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

The Hitachi magic wand thread got me thinking. I have tried everything over the years to find my g-spot. I have a plethora of toys that I have used. My husband and I have both read all the info and he's spent countless carpal tunnel inducing hours with his fingers trying to find mine. But to no avail. 

Sometimes there is an area that will feel good, but I never have the "urge to pee" sensation. Usually all the play ends up giving me is a UTI.  I do like penetration, and penetration and stimulation on my clit feels better than just my clit...but never any build up feeling or gush of anything. 

Anyone else? Did you ever find it? I can't believe that after all this time and energy there's something I missed.


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Some researchers now say there is only clit: what you see is only the tip of the iceberg. The rest is internal, and some say it's what people have been calling the G spot. So not even research scientists can find "your" G spot 

I have finally achieved gushing status but it arrived now that I am my early forties. I don't know why. It was correlated with getting into sensory play and some bdsm. It happens for me after prolonged and intense scenes. I guess i need those extra brain juices to take me there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sussieq (Apr 6, 2013)

salamander said:


> Some researchers now say there is only clit: what you see is only the tip of the iceberg. The rest is internal, and some say it's what people have been calling the G spot. So not even research scientists can find "your" G spot
> 
> I have finally achieved gushing status but it arrived now that I am my early forties. I don't know why. It was correlated with getting into sensory play and some bdsm. It happens for me after prolonged and intense scenes. I guess i need those extra brain juices to take me there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The G-spot is is on the inside, not outside. The sensations are completely different.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

No. I understand what she means. See this link.

We've finally found the clit! | the dot spot

But it still doesn't quite explain why some women have this particular sensation/squirting, etc...and some don't.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Lionlady said:


> No. I understand what she means. See this link.
> 
> We've finally found the clit! | the dot spot
> 
> But it still doesn't quite explain why some women have this particular sensation/squirting, etc...and some don't.


Maybe for the same reason some women can have orgasms without direct clitoral stimulation and others can't... 

Personally, I'd like to be able to see what my success rate is now that I kinda know what I'm doing... . So far, I'm 2 for 2, but that's with two women who both were known squirters...

C


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah. I just feel that I have been very dedicated to finding it! It's not fair!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Sussieq said:


> The G-spot is is on the inside, not outside. The sensations are completely different.


Exactly. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Most of the clit is an internal organ. That is what I meant, as Lionlady linked above. 

"So the clit itself basically comprises the glans (the little bean that’s covered by a hood, and what we generally think of when we think ‘clitoris’), a shaft that extends into the body as clitoral ‘legs’ in a wish-bone shape that hugs the vaginal canal, and clitoral bulbs made up of erectile tissue (this is what makes your inner labia swell up when you get super horny)."


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

My wife seems to be one of those who cannot orgasm without direct clitoral stimulation. 

I have no problem finding the G spot, right where it is supposed to be and feels just as described. Plain as the nose on my face. But, no amount of stimulation to it alone has succeeded in bringing an orgasm. We'll continue to explore and it certainly heightens the experience when the G spot is stimulated along with the clit. But, we have yet to achieve "gushing".


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It isn't just the stimulation to the g-spot alone that causes gushing. There is a large mental component to it, without that part, nothing is going to happen.

The woman needs to feel completely open and free, intensely turned on, and she has to be at least a bit adventurous. 

Lionlady...you don't have to keep searching. You are already touching it if you have followed the advice you have read. There is no obvious "place" where the g-spot begins and ends, you can't feel a difference in there. So just know you are in the right place and stop pummeling around that area. 

Instead, spend a little time working up more intense passion and lust, then have him massage that area just a little bit...then more other play, something unusual and different maybe, but INTENSE, then a little more massage....over time you will hopefully begin to feel it "wake up" a little bit. It can even swell a little in that area and feel "rough", after you are aroused. 

Just keep playing like this and over time, you might begin to feel the intensity I'm talking about can take over.


----------



## IronhorseCowboy (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't think it is something you missed. 

I too have found my wife's G-spot and it is not hard to miss at all. But she hates the sensation and it seem as if she has some sort of mental block when I start to try to induce a squirt, which has never happened. 

But when it comes to PIV or finger on her clitoris, she gets off in less than 5 minutes.

So I guess there are some women who can't squirt no matter what. Ironic that I just read a post where someone views squirting as a problem because the bed gets so wet at thier parents house.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My DW did have a g-spot, it was easy to find though she never like it when I stimulate her there, the pressure to pee was too much for her. About a month ago, I finally got her to squirt, when I stimulate the deep spot with my fingers. She said deep spot stimulation did make her want to pee but not as much as G-spot stimulation.
Before DW squirted, her deep spot will ballooned, then she would squirted 3 times, each a small amount before the otgasm hit her and her body shaken. She like it better if I lick her clit at the same time. Now, I can give her squirting orgasm when PIV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

We didn't find my wife's g-spot until about 5 years into our marriage. But after you find it once, you can find it again and again.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

whats a G spot?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Iron horse; that was me. It's not at their house, at a rented condo we are all going to and it hasn't happened yet. 

Seriously people be careful what you wish for. Once I started squirting it just got more and more the older I got. 
Now I can't have an O with my h without doing it. 
So we can't just have spontaneous sex anywhere we want. It's really kind of annoying and I think it makes him less into giving oral.


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Seriously people be careful what you wish for. Once I started squirting it just got more and more the older I got.
> Now I can't have an O with my h without doing it.
> So we can't just have spontaneous sex anywhere we want. It's really kind of annoying and I think it makes him less into giving oral.


That wouldn't dissuade me in the least! My wife is a squirter too and it is a HUGE turn on!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd turn it off if I could.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah. I have looked. I guess my body just doesn't react that way. Several years ago for no apparent reasons I started having multiple orgasms through penetration, which was really weird because 1. I had never had multiple orgasms before and 2. I never had orgasms just from penetration. I thought that was probably related to my g-spot. It was awesome. It sounded like how people described g-spot orgasms---waves that kept coming like I could go on forever. But there was no liquid involved, and I wouldn't actually say the orgasms were better. It was just awesome that I kept having them. They were like mini orgasms, and I could have like 6 until a final clitoral orgasm. 

But then after a few months it went away again. I have no idea why they started and no idea why they ended, but I can't do it anymore.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

That sucks!


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you can find it (knowing where it is and how that spot feels), I think it's like anything else...just figuring out the pressure, touch, and rythem for that particular person. 

My W said she didn't "think" she had one, and thought squirting was myth. Hers is pretty darn pronounced and not hard to find. It didn't take long from there to figure her out. First is a lot of passion (getting her head into it). Then it was lightly circling the area on the sides, and innermost edge. Work around it until I can feel the area swell. By this time she has the "have to pee" sensation. This is where there's some "head work" involved too in order to let her "let it go". Once she swells a bit, put in another finger, and start a tapping type motion and pressure while also massaging the area. Before long, it is waterworks time. A small "break" (not stopping, just slowing down speed and pressure for 30 seconds to a minute), and then start right back in the speed, tapping, and pressure where we ended after her first one, and a bigger, more intense O and squirt is seconds away. 

Takes concentration on my part. I can't just "tap" away or blindly massage the spot. I have to feel what that spot and the surrounding area is doing to time it right. But, when we want to, I can time it right every time now. Now it is her friends, not her, who think it's a "myth". 

She now has them from PIV. But it is a joint effort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

It took me 5 years to finally make my wife squirt, and she said she like clit O better, since it was deeper and centered at her brain, while squirting O was not that deep though it shaken her whole body. She means that squirting O are more physical, while clit O are more mental.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I could see that.


----------



## vegasruby (Apr 30, 2013)

Lionlady said:


> The Hitachi magic wand thread got me thinking. I have tried everything over the years to find my g-spot. I have a plethora of toys that I have used. My husband and I have both read all the info and he's spent countless carpal tunnel inducing hours with his fingers trying to find mine. But to no avail.


My g-spot was not found until 2010 and I am in my mid 40's. In 2010 I had my first g-spot orgasm and squirting experience. It took a lot of trying different things. It happened with manual stimulation. I laid back while he did whatever he wanted. First came the g-spot and then the squirting came as a complete surprise. I would say my g-spot was not found because not enough time was spent stimulating it. It had been touched but not for long enough.


----------

